# Probleme de démarage ibook G4



## loup390 (21 Août 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai un probleme avec mon ibook G4 qui est sous Tiger. Mon ordinateur s'est eteint d'un coup, je venais de l'allumer, ce n'est donc pas un probleme de surchauffe. La batterie etait chargée a bloc et il etait branché sur secteur. Depuis qu'il s'est eteint il ne se ralume plus du tout, j'ai essayer d'enlever la batterie et de la remètre, sans succés.. J'avais fait une sauvegarde récemment, ce n'est donc pas grave si je suis obligé de le réinitiatisé.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Rémi M (21 Août 2010)

Il n'y a aucune réaction que tu appuies sur le bouton power ?


----------



## shekley (23 Août 2010)

Salut,

J'ai eu la même chose et je l'ai réinitialisé en faisant:

ALT+Pomme+P+R en même temps et rester appuyé pour entendre le "GONG" 4 fois et redémarrer.
J'espère que ça marchera pour toi !


----------



## Rémi M (23 Août 2010)

Il va avoir un peu de mal, s'il ne s'allume pas :mouais:


----------



## loup390 (23 Août 2010)

Non j'ai beau appuyer sur power; aucune réaction.
J'ai essayer de le réinitialiser mais sa ne marche pas non plus..


----------



## Rémi M (23 Août 2010)

Normal que ça ne marche pas, car pour réinitialiser il faut qu'il démarre.

Tu devrais aller voir chez un Apple Reseller car on ne peut pas faire grand chose.


----------



## loup390 (23 Août 2010)

Oui, c'est ce que je pensais.. En espèrent que ce ne soit pas la carte mere..


----------



## Rémi M (23 Août 2010)

Avant tout ça, essaye en appuyant pendant 10 secondes sur le bouton Power.

Sinon, avant d'aller voir un APR, bonne lecture ... 

Les 10 conseils pour dépanner un Mac


----------



## loup390 (23 Août 2010)

Merci.


----------

